
Alleged Bitcoin 'creator' is crowdfunding his lawsuit against Newsweek - xmpir
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/14/6973389/dorian-nakamoto-lawsuit-newsweek
======
xmpir
direct link: [http://www.newsweeklied.com/](http://www.newsweeklied.com/)

